# final settlement dues not paid by company



## darthvaderboy (Apr 11, 2013)

I was working for a reputed company in Dubai and have recently changed my job. I resigned in october 2013 and my visa was cancelled one month later, that is at the end of november. But my previous company has still not paid my final settlement amount including my salary and leave balance amount. I have been calling them almost everyday but they keep saying that it is under process and will be done tomorrow or next week. This has been happening since more than a month. I would like to know what are my options in this case?


Thanks


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

darthvaderboy said:


> I was working for a reputed company in Dubai and have recently changed my job. I resigned in october 2013 and my visa was cancelled one month later, that is at the end of november. But my previous company has still not paid my final settlement amount including my salary and leave balance amount. I have been calling them almost everyday but they keep saying that it is under process and will be done tomorrow or next week. This has been happening since more than a month. I would like to know what are my options in this case?
> 
> 
> Thanks


Do you have any reason to believe they will not pay? Before you take any action, are you able to:
1. Talk to someone you know in HR or payroll regarding the process and how long it normally takes
2. Talk to others who have left to ask what their experiences were.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Back up a minute - for them to ahve cancelled your visa, you will have had to sign documents stating that all monies due had been paid by the company. Did you sign something? IF you did - you could have major issues getting anything out of them.


----------



## Visp (Mar 23, 2013)

Chocoholic said:


> Back up a minute - for them to ahve cancelled your visa, you will have had to sign documents stating that all monies due had been paid by the company. Did you sign something? IF you did - you could have major issues getting anything out of them.


Yup, that's going to be a problem. I'd advise getting as much possible from your company in writing, acknowledging that they owe you money, and you can always take them to the labor court (it's cheap and you don't have to have a lawyer to do it) but you might not win if you already signed a statement saying they don't owe you anything.


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

Visp said:


> .......but you might not win if you already signed a statement saying they don't owe you anything.


Not quite.
Their payroll records should show his end date and what end of service benefits were paid, to which account etc.


----------



## darthvaderboy (Apr 11, 2013)

Chocoholic said:


> Back up a minute - for them to ahve cancelled your visa, you will have had to sign documents stating that all monies due had been paid by the company. Did you sign something? IF you did - you could have major issues getting anything out of them.


actually yes I did sign a document which showed the final settlement amount. It did not occur to me at that time. My new company wanted me to join them as soon as possible so I requested my earlier company to just get my visa cancelled and leave the payment of dues to be done later as they were taking a lot of time to get this done. But how can they claim to have paid my dues as my bank account has not yet been credited?


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

darthvaderboy said:


> actually yes I did sign a document which showed the final settlement amount. It did not occur to me at that time. My new company wanted me to join them as soon as possible so I requested my earlier company to just get my visa cancelled and leave the payment of dues to be done later as they were taking a lot of time to get this done. But how can they claim to have paid my dues as my bank account has not yet been credited?


Star Trek boy you are correct. Don't listen to these doomsayers.

Do as I say, and then write t the HR Director and/or Finance Director requesting clarification of payment. Put in a subtle hint that you will take the issue up with the relevant authorities if you don't get a positive outcome within a reasonable timeframe


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

arabianhorse said:


> Star Trek boy you are correct. Don't listen to these doomsayers. Do as I say, and then write t the HR Director and/or Finance Director requesting clarification of payment. Put in a subtle hint that you will take the issue up with the relevant authorities if you don't get a positive outcome within a reasonable timeframe


Star Wars I think


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> Star Wars I think


Que?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

arabianhorse said:


> Que?


Darth Vader is from Start Wars not Star Trek.


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> Darth Vader is from Start Wars not Star Trek.


Mafi Ma'alum
What do sci if movies have to do with final settlement payments:doh:


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Don't upset the Trekkies or SW fans now!

We're not doomsayers - simply giving facts. You don't sign ANYTHING unless you have completed everything. The company can turn around and say they gave him a cheque - given that most final settlements are given by cheque not bank credit.

I'm simply saying, that as he's already signed the documents, he's going to have one hell of a fight on his hands. Best to contact the Ministry of Labour and see if they can get involved.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

I agree with Chocoholic, although it might be possible to get the money, it isn't going to be easy since you already signed the paperwork stating you did in fact receive the monies due. 

Do mention to the former employer that you are going to take it up with the MOL and have your bank statements etc ready. Good luck.


----------

